# Will (maybe) draw bettas



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

So I did betta /stories/ for a while, and then I got writer's block. -_- Thankfully, I /think/ I got all the main requests done, just not the continuation requests. Dang it. And then I find that I waited so dang long that the fish I was writing about died. Double dang it. My heart broke. I felt so bad. So now, I've got a couple drawing apps and I want to get better at drawing (and what better way to do it than drawing my passion?). Unfortunately, I'm both not very good and don't have an example of my art at this very moment, so you'll just have to trust me XD If I get frustrated with the apps, I'll do pencil and paper, how's that? Absolutely free, you just have to provide a picture (Duh) and the betta's name

I just hope this gets me doing something, because right now, I'm having my arm meticulously groomed by a three-legged cat and I want an excuse to get up off the chair without insulting her. Also, the "maybe" in the title is a hope that I won't get artist's block XD That's not me saying I'll be picky and choosy or I'll not turn in any art XD


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Well, if you want, you could do one of my mini (runty) betta Sunspot.







P.S. I know how you feel about the writer's block, it'll go away soon. I love writing betta stories too!


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

I'll get right on those X3 I did a quickie of my own runt Tsunami and I might just do pen and paper XD I'll have nothing but time on my hands today and for four more days, so I'll have literally no excuse for not doing them.

PS: ADORABLE FISH


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

So here's an example of my art XD That's my ironically named double tail Tsunami. The app I used isn't a favorite, but it got the job done. I'll use my tablet for your fishies instead of my phone.


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

@ThatFishThough. Here's your fishy. I'm going to tweak with the colors still and alter some things. Just wanted to show the picture's progress.


----------



## jackh17 (Jun 23, 2016)

JawsandChess said:


> So I did betta /stories/ for a while, and then I got writer's block. -_- Thankfully, I /think/ I got all the main requests done, just not the continuation requests. Dang it. And then I find that I waited so dang long that the fish I was writing about died. Double dang it. My heart broke. I felt so bad. So now, I've got a couple drawing apps and I want to get better at drawing (and what better way to do it than drawing my passion?). Unfortunately, I'm both not very good and don't have an example of my art at this very moment, so you'll just have to trust me XD If I get frustrated with the apps, I'll do pencil and paper, how's that? Absolutely free, you just have to provide a picture (Duh) and the betta's name
> 
> I just hope this gets me doing something, because right now, I'm having my arm meticulously groomed by a three-legged cat and I want an excuse to get up off the chair without insulting her. Also, the "maybe" in the title is a hope that I won't get artist's block XD That's not me saying I'll be picky and choosy or I'll not turn in any art XD


Here's my betta, Vulcan, if you want to draw him!









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

